# Vecsey: Nets offering Collins, pick for Magloire



## NetIncome (Jan 24, 2004)

Nets offering second rounder, Blazers want first rounder.

http://www.netsdaily.com


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

dont know much on magloire. is he any good at d?


----------



## NetIncome (Jan 24, 2004)

jasonskills said:


> dont know much on magloire. is he any good at d?


He can block shots.


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

NetIncome said:


> He can block shots.


interesting. just checked out his nba.com profile.

on his 7th year. a block per game and good rebounding and averages double-digit scoring. could this be what could give the Nets their 3rd Finals appearance in 6 years (sounds impressive doesn't it?)?

he also played all 82 games last year. it seems like a good trade for the nets statistically.


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

i'd rather get Brendan Haywood... dont Magloire and nenad have beef?


----------



## Finchstatic (Dec 24, 2004)

theKidd-5 said:


> i'd rather get Brendan Haywood... dont Magloire and nenad have beef?


well of couse their fight will be over when magloire comes over here. when finley and bowen had a fight when they were opponents they easily got along when finley went to san antonio..


this might be a good deal. magloire maybe the missing piece. since we're not gettin as much as what we're paying collins (huge contract)


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Magloire isn't worth a 2007 first rounder. They are dreaming.


----------



## Cormegadadon (May 1, 2006)

ghoti said:


> Magloire isn't worth a 2007 first rounder. They are dreaming.


:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: 

looks like collins welcome has worn off. if he does leave still wish him success and thanks for everything and all the shots he took from shaq


----------



## NetFan48 (Sep 16, 2006)

I would not give a 1st round pick. We have BOONE at a BIG who is going to be awesome and Ilic to develop. But I would throw Antoine Wright into this deal. He was a 1st round pick. And I would also offer up McCinnes in this deal for another player. So here we go .... collins/Wright/McCinnes and a 2nd rounder in 2008 for McGloire/Not sure ,but another portland player. Just getting collins out of our rotation will make us a much,much better team. Than you add McGloire who can actually catch a pass and finish,jump and block shots.... WOW !!!! I don't see much hope for Wright and ADAMS can get some more playing time w/Wright gone.... Yes , this deal would put the NETS over the TOP....GO NETS !!!!!


----------



## reganomics813 (Sep 2, 2005)

Cormegadadon said:


> :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:
> 
> looks like collins welcome has worn off. if he does leave still wish him success and thanks for everything and all the shots he took from shaq


I don't know if it's that as much as Rod is always looking at ways to improve the club and Jamal fits the usual low value/possibly high upside trades he loves puling the trigger on. Jason's looking more and more like a traditional postup bigman specialist while the opponents he's guarding now are just too much for him to handle on most trips down the floor. He's still a very smart player and sacrifices his body for the team and I give him the credit of shedding pounds over the summer and being more aggressive offensively trying to fit into what our team needs from his position. Truthfully we don't know what we need from his position at this point but all indications are we're moving away from it. Jamal does put up decent numbers and would be more of a presence down low but he's not exactly fleet footed either although his rebounding and offense could make up for this. Jason's contract is one that fits for Jamal and if he doesn't work out having that deal, as well as McInnis', off the cap would be really nice for signing a FA or making a deal. A first rounder is basically gonna be the one thing everyone asks from us up until the deadline, if Rod parts with one then you can tell he's truly in win now mode.


----------



## Drew (Feb 28, 2005)

How is it that the Nets weren't willing to include Jason Collins in a trade for Vince Carter, but will now give him up for Jamaal Magloire? I realize they might need another starting quality big, but I've got to be missing something here. Magloire hasn't exactly been tearing it up.


----------



## VCFORTHREE15 (Jul 19, 2005)

YESS!!! I have been waiting for the day when thorn finally decides to let his precious collins go. If this deal goes down, which i hope it does, seeing how we are apparently the only team willing to take on his salary, we become tougher in the middle, whether people want to believe it or not. We get a guy who can score in the paint, throw down some dunks, grab REBOUNDS (when is the last time we said our power forward had the potential to grapb 10 boards a game? the kmart era?) and block shots. His d isnt as good as collins, but he has better movement and is not recovering from knee surgery. Also, if mags doesnt pan out the way we want him to, his salary comes off the books next summer, as does mcinnis', saving us about 12 million. If he does work out, then we can extend him to a midlevel sort of deal and we can also extend carter. This is a deal that HAS to go down. Also, if we cant extend magloire, we can sign any impending free agent bigs. I cant name any this second, but i am giddy over the possibility of this deal going down.


----------



## VCFORTHREE15 (Jul 19, 2005)

Drew said:


> How is it that the Nets weren't willing to include Jason Collins in a trade for Vince Carter, but will now give him up for Jamaal Magloire? I realize they might need another starting quality big, but I've got to be missing something here. Magloire hasn't exactly been tearing it up.


portland has a deep frontcourt rotation, no real need for magloire. They have Randolph, Aldrige, Przybilla, LaFrentz, they dont have a need for magloire. yes it is weird that they wouldnt include collins in the carter trade, but would for mags. I dont care, i respect collins for his d that he brings, but its time to say goodbye to JC.


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

honestly, i don't think this deal's going down. its almost too good to be true...


----------



## funkylikemonkey (Sep 17, 2005)

As much as I get frustrated with Collins sometimes, he might be my favorite play on the team because he's Set Shot Willy!. Can anyone tell me if Magloire is worth it anymore? I know he made the All Star game a few years back with the Hornets even though he might have not deserved it, he seems to have been playing worse since he got traded to different teams, or maybe it's just less playing time.

And I agree...a first round pick is definetly reaching.


----------



## nets515 (Aug 11, 2005)

VCFORTHREE15 said:


> portland has a deep frontcourt rotation, no real need for magloire. They have Randolph, Aldrige, Przybilla, LaFrentz, they dont have a need for magloire. yes it is weird that they wouldnt include collins in the carter trade, but would for mags. I dont care, i respect collins for his d that he brings, but its time to say goodbye to JC.


I totally agree...although i love JC's hard-work and D, i believe that Jamaal Magloire would be a a much better presence downlow. The fact that he was a former all-star says alot. 

i really really hope they get him. :yay:


----------



## NetFan48 (Sep 16, 2006)

collins was not included in the VC deal because the NETS thought at the time , that he still had potential................Well , have they finally realized that he is a THORN in the side of this team.....I also noticed of late , especially last night , how frustrated VC is getting w/ collins inside. The NETS have been trying to get him involved in the offense , to no avail....... VC can't tolerate the mistakes that collins has been making... No wonder VC looked so happy after the game last night .... He must have known already about the deal for McLoire or just to get rid of collins.......


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

good trade if we can get it with the 2nd rounder


----------



## VCFORTHREE15 (Jul 19, 2005)

jasonskills said:


> honestly, i don't think this deal's going down. its almost too good to be true...


Portland is making it clear that they would accept the bag of **** used in Billy Madison in a trade for Magloire. He is good as gone. They need to find someone who will accept his salary. We have a piece that matches the salary in JC. Its not too good to be true, because if thorn surrenders the first rounder, magloire will be donning a nets uni. If he sticks by his guns with the second rounder, it can also still happen.


----------



## NetIncome (Jan 24, 2004)

reganomics813 said:


> I don't know if it's that as much as Rod is always looking at ways to improve the club and Jamal fits the usual low value/possibly high upside trades he loves puling the trigger on. Jason's looking more and more like a traditional postup bigman specialist while the opponents he's guarding now are just too much for him to handle on most trips down the floor. He's still a very smart player and sacrifices his body for the team and I give him the credit of shedding pounds over the summer and being more aggressive offensively trying to fit into what our team needs from his position. Truthfully we don't know what we need from his position at this point but all indications are we're moving away from it. Jamal does put up decent numbers and would be more of a presence down low but he's not exactly fleet footed either although his rebounding and offense could make up for this. Jason's contract is one that fits for Jamal and if he doesn't work out having that deal, as well as McInnis', off the cap would be really nice for signing a FA or making a deal. A first rounder is basically gonna be the one thing everyone asks from us up until the deadline, if Rod parts with one then you can tell he's truly in win now mode.


I dont see how it works as Vecsey describes it.

1. Collins salary, even if its $6 million--which is more than I think it is, doesnt get you within range of Magloire's $8.3 million under the CBA. $6 million x 25% + $100K gets you to $7.6 million. Maybe Collins is making more. Maybe there are other players involved. 

2. Collins is owed $18 million. Magloire is owed $8 million. Portland is trying to pare salary so they can sign all those kids they have been acquiring. Miles' contract could be an albatross after his microfracture surgery. Why would they want to do this deal? I like Collins as a defender. I am sure that McMillan probably does too. He's his kind of guy. 

3. It puts the Nets way over the luxury tax threshhold. Right now, the Nets are $1.5 million over because of McInnis. If the deal is as Vecsey describes it, the Nets would add another $2 million to their payroll, the net increase of Magloire's contract over Collins, another $2 million in luxury taxes. Seems like a big premium to pay for Magloire. Again maybe there is more out there...a McInnis buyout?

4. If Magloire does well for the Nets, his value goes up in June. Are the Nets--who have to sign Krstic and Carter as their top priorities--going to be willing to give Magloire a long term contract as well? The fact that the Nets are only offering a second rounder indicates they dont see future value. They dont want to mortgage the future for a guy who will be around for a few months.

5. Or maybe it's bull****.


----------



## NetFan48 (Sep 16, 2006)

I think that McGloire would be a renewed player here with the NETS........Maybe back to his All-Star Form...... He is only a sixth year player............... It seems like most players w/ prior problems that come to the NETS , do well again with the exception of McCinness but he is an idiot anyways..............


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm a huge Twin guy but I like this deal for the Nets. If this does go through, hopefully Mag keeps his mouth shut and doesn't dog any games.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I *really *don't like Magloire. Thug extraordinaire


----------



## Stretcherino7 (Dec 7, 2005)

OH MY!! The NETS absolutely MUST make this trade! To rid themselves of Collins for the post-presence of Magiore is a must. We just need to negotiate the other part that the Blazers want (draft pick). 

This trade offers speaks volumes of how the Nets are starting to feel about Collins. MAKE THIS TRADE HAPPEN THORN!


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

NetIncome said:


> 3. It puts the Nets way over the luxury tax threshhold. Right now, the Nets are $1.5 million over because of McInnis. If the deal is as Vecsey describes it, the Nets would add another $2 million to their payroll, the net increase of Magloire's contract over Collins, another $2 million in luxury taxes. Seems like a big premium to pay for Magloire. Again maybe there is more out there...a McInnis buyout?


What about adding McInnis in the trade and Portland buying him out, dose that work?


----------



## NetFan48 (Sep 16, 2006)

We need a THUG........... We need to get tougher inside..... That is our big downfall.......We need McGloire.............. GO NETS !!!!!


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

would you guys do collins, wright for magloire?


----------



## elsaic15 (May 24, 2006)

NetIncome said:


> I dont see how it works as Vecsey describes it.
> 
> 1. Collins salary, even if its $6 million--which is more than I think it is, doesnt get you within range of Magloire's $8.3 million under the CBA. $6 million x 25% + $100K gets you to $7.6 million. Maybe Collins is making more. Maybe there are other players involved.
> 
> ...


its #5. although i wish it wasnt. strictly as a fan perspective, sincei dont need to worry about cap and lux tax, the trade would be AWESOME for the nets. magloire can give us a double double on this team, no doubt about it. he just hasnt been on a team that fits him since charlotte. remember the portland game where he tore us up in a few minutes? he had 9 and 5 and 9 and 7 against us on 80% shooting in 14,17 mins. many were powerful dunks and he blocked a few shots.


----------



## NetFan48 (Sep 16, 2006)

YES , YES , YES , collins,Wright ,McCinnes and a second rounder in "08" for McGloire and another Portland Player....... GO NETS !!!!!


----------



## KiddFan4eva5 (Jul 28, 2005)

ZÆ said:


> What about adding McInnis in the trade and Portland buying him out, dose that work?


I was thinking the same thing. If we can do some sort of deal of collins/mcinnis/2nd round pick for magloire..ill do it, but collins and 1st round pick for magloire..they out of thier minds.


----------



## Mr.Montross (Sep 24, 2005)

NetFan48 said:


> YES , YES , YES , collins,Wright ,McCinnes and a second rounder in "08" for McGloire and another Portland Player....... GO NETS !!!!!


C'MON!!!! Read the title of this thread.

McGloire???? GEEZ!!!!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

No first round picks please. And what happens after this season if Magloire decides not to sign here

I'll be pissed if they throw away that pick cause there are a couple of guys that could help the team next year


----------



## reganomics813 (Sep 2, 2005)

Mr.Montross said:


> C'MON!!!! Read the title of this thread.
> 
> McGloire???? GEEZ!!!!


He's excited, getting rid of Collins does that to some people, leave him be.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Magloire isn't worth a first-round pick, much less that and a player. Collins and a second rounder is... possible, though I don't like it.


----------



## uskp123 (Dec 3, 2006)

I think if we dont give up a first rounder I think it is a good trade even though I like Collins, I think the interest here is not Maglorie for Long term but salary cap relief while still being good, Kristic and VC will be renewing contracts this year and the salary relief is always good, and if Boone turns out good and plays like what earned him defencive player of the year in Big East then Collins will be running short on PT, also this year it is clear he is getting less and less PT which dpes show the waning interest in coaching staff so if an alternative is good then good time to make a move.

If maglorie is effective he can test waters next free agency I am sure we will not have to pay high to retain him, from what we have seen this FA


----------



## NetFan48 (Sep 16, 2006)

I would think that McGloire would want to stay. Even though , we still get rid of collins............That's a plus for sure...............DO IT..........DO IT.............DO IT.................DO IT.....DO IT............PPPLLLLEEEAAASSSEEEE DO IT...............GO NETS !!!!


----------



## NetsFan006 (Sep 19, 2005)

thank you santa! 

peace out collins....it was good while it lasted


----------



## Mikki has cool hair (Dec 2, 2006)

This is not an all-but-done deal by any means. Just look to our past to see how stingy Stefanski and Rod are with our first round picks. Think the last couple years with Wilcox and Ely. I wouldn't celebrate, or start crying, dpending on your view of Collins, yet.


----------



## DareToBeYinka (Feb 12, 2005)

NetsFan006 said:


> thank you santa!
> 
> peace out collins....it was good while it lasted


Umm... nothing is done yet.

And if you guys think Magloire will be here next season, you're dreaming.


----------



## elsaic15 (May 24, 2006)

plus...the article is by king of bs pulled out of his ***, vescsy


----------



## NetFan48 (Sep 16, 2006)

So what if McGloire won't be here next year. Neither will collins ........ And won't we have some cap room ????


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

I hope this deal goes through. Even if you guys don't like Magloire, he is a major upgrade over Collins. I know he is not as good in setting picks and taking charges (like collins is) but he brings other things (toughness, rebounding, intimidation), which this team so desperately needs.


----------



## DareToBeYinka (Feb 12, 2005)

NetFan48 said:


> So what if McGloire won't be here next year. Neither will collins ........ And won't we have some cap room ????


No, we won't, unless we don't resign VC or Krstic.


----------



## Mikki has cool hair (Dec 2, 2006)

All the pundits say (as well as many of our fellow fans) that we need an athletic power forward to get to the next level. If this goes down, it will be interesting to see the media reaction, as well as the lockeroom reaction, as Collins was great friends with all the guys, he had been here since the beginning with RJ and J Kidd.


----------



## GrandKenyon6 (Jul 19, 2005)

It's a pretty good deal for us. There's really no point in us playing Collins if we're not going to play defense anyway, since he can't contribute a thing on offense. He sets good screens, though he moves on half of them, because he's a wide body that takes up space. Magloire is equally wide plus he can rebound and isn't a total stiff around the basket. He doesn't have great lift but he can still finish or at least draw a foul instead of getting blocked by point guards or blocked by the rim like Collins. He can also score a little bit on the block with a jump hook. He'd actually be a great complement to Krstic. With Magloire, we'd be significantly better on offense, which is the direction our team is going in anyway. I'd do it.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Sp you all think Portland should take a player in Collins who is worse than Magloire, has a longer contract than Magloire, and a player in McGinnis who we traded away brcause he was a cancer and a second round pick. That deal sucks *** for Portland. As much as you guys wouldn't give up a first, Portland wouldn't do that deal. 

Portland needs a SF period. editors note: I'm not saying this is the trade, but a player like Richard Jefferson is who we need. I wouldn't mind seeing Magloire and Randolph for Collins, Jefferson and a first rounder.


----------



## Infinet (Mar 14, 2005)

Well, so much for the team putting value on Twin's "intangibles". This sounds like a total salary dump to me, and with the way Twin's playing (vs. his contract) I wouldn't mind if it was Twin & a 2nd rounder. Nothing more though.


----------



## Infinet (Mar 14, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> Portland needs a SF period. editors note: I'm not saying this is the trade, but a player like Richard Jefferson is who we need. I wouldn't mind seeing Magloire and Randolph for Collins, Jefferson and a first rounder.


Yup and I wouldn't mind seeing Duncan in a Nets uni, but that aint happening either.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> Sp you all think Portland should take a player in Collins who is worse than Magloire, has a longer contract than Magloire, and a player in McGinnis who we traded away brcause he was a cancer and a second round pick. That deal sucks *** for Portland. As much as you guys wouldn't give up a first, Portland wouldn't do that deal.
> 
> Portland needs a SF period. editors note: I'm not saying this is the trade, but a player like Richard Jefferson is who we need. I wouldn't mind seeing Magloire and Randolph for Collins, Jefferson and a first rounder.


Is that trade a joke?


----------



## funkylikemonkey (Sep 17, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> Sp you all think Portland should take a player in Collins who is worse than Magloire, has a longer contract than Magloire, and a player in McGinnis who we traded away brcause he was a cancer and a second round pick. That deal sucks *** for Portland. As much as you guys wouldn't give up a first, Portland wouldn't do that deal.
> 
> Portland needs a SF period. editors note: I'm not saying this is the trade, but a player like Richard Jefferson is who we need. I wouldn't mind seeing Magloire and Randolph for Collins, Jefferson and a first rounder.


Even with the way Zach has been playing this year? Has his attitude improved at all? If so, that looks like a damn good deal.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> Sp you all think Portland should take a player in Collins who is worse than Magloire, has a longer contract than Magloire, and a player in McGinnis who we traded away brcause he was a cancer and a second round pick. That deal sucks *** for Portland. As much as you guys wouldn't give up a first, Portland wouldn't do that deal.
> 
> Portland needs a SF period. editors note: I'm not saying this is the trade, but a player like Richard Jefferson is who we need. I wouldn't mind seeing Magloire and Randolph for Collins, Jefferson and a first rounder.


LOL as funny as this sounds its a very good post. The trade makes absolutely no sense for the Blazers


----------



## NetIncome (Jan 24, 2004)

ZÆ said:


> What about adding McInnis in the trade and Portland buying him out, dose that work?



here's what you COULD do...come to a buyout agreement for McInnis, then trade him with the cash to buy him out. It helps you do a deal that you wouldnt be able to do without his salary. So if the money doesnt match on a deal, you add McInnis and the buyout cash. 

The problem is this: teams cant send each other any more than $3 million in cash. McInnis makes $3.64 million. So the acquiring team would still have to include on its books for this year the remainder of his contract. Nets send the Blazers $3 million to buyout McInnis, but McInnis counts as $640,000 on its luxury tax threshhold. Not a smart move for the Blazers or most other teams. With so many teams close to the luxury tax threshhold and three months to go before the trade deadline, that offers only limited prospects.


----------



## vcfor3 (Dec 21, 2005)

jasonskills said:


> honestly, i don't think this deal's going down. its almost too good to be true...


thats exactly what i was thinking. Portland is not doing anything but dumping a player and getting a shiittier one back. I don't think they would want Mcinnis, as they are trying to look for team chemistry, not killing the team.


----------



## NetIncome (Jan 24, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> Sp you all think Portland should take a player in Collins who is worse than Magloire, has a longer contract than Magloire, and a player in McGinnis who we traded away brcause he was a cancer and a second round pick. That deal sucks *** for Portland. As much as you guys wouldn't give up a first, Portland wouldn't do that deal.
> 
> Portland needs a SF period. editors note: I'm not saying this is the trade, but a player like Richard Jefferson is who we need. I wouldn't mind seeing Magloire and Randolph for Collins, Jefferson and a first rounder.


Uh, mediocre man, the two teams do appear to be talking. This isnt about fans. This is a business deal. The Blazers must have some interest in him because thre has been a counter offer. Nets offered Collins and a second round pick for Magloire. Blazers countered asking for first rounder.


----------



## vcfor3 (Dec 21, 2005)

jasonskills said:


> would you guys do collins, wright for magloire?


The way Wright is playing right now, definitely yes. Maybe he needs a change of scenery. He is always under the eyes of 3 great players, especially one of the best in VC, and RJ. Maybe he feels pressured to play well in front of them so he doesn't do well?? Anyway, we don't need wright as much as we think we do. Besides we have House to fit in the rotation, he'll take that spot. If we ever need to do any trades, at least there will be an open roster spot.


----------



## Infinet (Mar 14, 2005)

Boki's contract along with Twin's gets the salaries to match up. But I don't think Boki is the SF they had in mind. But to be honest I don't see many teams ponying up anything of value for a guy like Magloire.


----------



## vcfor3 (Dec 21, 2005)

funkylikemonkey said:


> Even with the way Zach has been playing this year? Has his attitude improved at all? If so, that looks like a damn good deal.


I don't think I would like a rapist on our team, let alone the NBA


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Jamaal Magloire was playing All-Star basketball just 2-3 years ago. Jason Kidd could be benefical to his career in New Jersey. I'd say an excellent deal for the nets, if they can agree on sending Collins and a second rounder. As much as JC brings to the team on the Defensive end, he's just bringing absolutely nothing to us on the offense. its been 4 on 5 when ever he's been on the court for the past several years.


----------



## funkylikemonkey (Sep 17, 2005)

vcfor3 said:


> I don't think I would like a rapist on our team, let alone the NBA


Further explain the rapist statement please.


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

VCFORTHREE15 said:


> YESS!!! I have been waiting for the day when thorn finally decides to let his precious collins go. If this deal goes down, which i hope it does, seeing how we are apparently the only team willing to take on his salary, we become tougher in the middle, whether people want to believe it or not. We get a guy who can score in the paint, throw down some dunks, grab REBOUNDS (when is the last time we said our power forward had the potential to grapb 10 boards a game? the kmart era?) and block shots. His d isnt as good as collins, but he has better movement and is not recovering from knee surgery. Also, if mags doesnt pan out the way we want him to, his salary comes off the books next summer, as does mcinnis', saving us about 12 million. If he does work out, then we can extend him to a midlevel sort of deal and we can also extend carter. This is a deal that HAS to go down. *Also, if we cant extend magloire, we can sign any impending free agent bigs. I cant name any this second*, but i am giddy over the possibility of this deal going down.


I'd trade Collins and a second rounder for Magloire not so sure about Haywood. JC would OWN Krstic if he was on the Wizards..then again he wouldn't start I'd make a deal. Collins and a first rounder 

players Thorn could go after if we traded for magloire and it didn't work out:
1)Anderson Varejo's a FA think he's restricted 
2)_Emaka Okafor'_s a FA next summer not sure if he'll be restricted
3)Joe Smith's a FA this year 
4)Jake Tsakalidas is a FA he's a scrub but a big body could sign for cheap
5)Alan Henderson's a FA


----------



## Mikki has cool hair (Dec 2, 2006)

The more I think about it the more I think we should do it. This starting lineup without a bench got us to the second round last year. Is a good bench really going to get us a ring? I think we need to pull this trigger early in the season as not to cause turmoil down the stretch. Give the guys time to get to know eachother. Let the chemistry settle.


----------



## NoWright4U (Nov 27, 2005)

Merry Christmas Thorn and Stefanski!!!! :yay: :yay: :yay: :yay: :yay: 

I hope this trade comes through. Please Portland, accept the second round and Collins. :worthy: :worthy:


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

Brolic said:


> I'd trade Collins and a second rounder for Magloire not so sure about Haywood. JC would OWN Krstic if he was on the Wizards..then again he wouldn't start I'd make a deal. Collins and a first rounder
> 
> players Thorn could go after if we traded for magloire and it didn't work out:
> 1)Anderson Varejo's a FA think he's restricted
> ...


well, if we want to retain Krstic and Carter, not sure if we could afford most of those guys.

but I'd definitely let Carter go if we got Mek. Charlotte's one of the teams supposedly interested in Carter, maybe we could trade them straight up


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

The most important point is that the conference is up for grabs. This may be their best chance to go to the NBA finals. Next year the Cavs and Magic are going to be more difficult to get past.


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

Vµ©#Å†° said:


> well, if we want to retain Krstic and Carter, not sure if we could afford most of those guys.
> 
> but I'd definitely let Carter go if we got Mek. Charlotte's one of the teams supposedly interested in Carter, maybe we could trade them straight up


They can afford the last 3 if the trade goes through. They're not even MLE players LLE should be enough.

I'd trade VC and Antoine Wright to Charlotte in the offseason and sign Donte Jones :biggrin:


----------



## njfan5388 (Oct 27, 2006)

i dunno wat to think of this trade if it happens


----------



## big furb (Feb 24, 2006)

Vµ©#Å†° said:


> well, if we want to retain Krstic and Carter, not sure if we could afford most of those guys.
> 
> but I'd definitely let Carter go if we got Mek. Charlotte's one of the teams supposedly interested in Carter, maybe we could trade them straight up


I believe charloote's thinking more along the lines of signing vince and having him play alongside Oak, not giving Oak up for vince.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

I posted this in the "Wacky Trade" thread before the season.

Everyone wins.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

ghoti said:


> I posted this in the "Wacky Trade" thread before the season.
> 
> Everyone wins.


We do this and we get rid or McInnis too.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

ZÆ said:


> We do this and we get rid or McInnis too.


Warriors give up too much just to get rid of Murphy in that one.

The Nets would have to trade Wright and buy out or trade McInnis.


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

ZÆ said:


> We do this and we get rid or McInnis too.


The Nets would have to waive Moore and somebody to make room for two extra players.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Aurelino said:


> The Nets would have to waive Moore and somebody to make room for two extra players.


Yeah, that was before the season.

They would have to include or trade Wright and/or Moore and get rid of McInnis.


----------



## funkylikemonkey (Sep 17, 2005)

ghoti said:


> I posted this in the "Wacky Trade" thread before the season.
> 
> Everyone wins.


3/4 teams are happy, I don't think the Warriors would ever let go of Biedrins now, the way he's been playing.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

funkylikemonkey said:


> 3/4 teams are happy, I don't think the Warriors would ever let go of Biedrins now, the way he's been playing.


That's the price to get rid of Murphy.

They get some decent players back and a fresh start.

Maybe at this point, the Sonics would send them Swift since Biedrins is more established than he was before the season.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

ghoti said:


> Yeah, that was before the season.
> 
> They would have to include or trade Wright and/or Moore and get rid of McInnis.


I had a conversation with Marlia yesterday. I had a old Dr. J jersey on and it said New York on the front so she thought I was a Knicks fan.

Just a little off topic


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

big furb said:


> I believe charloote's thinking more along the lines of signing vince and having him play alongside Oak, not giving Oak up for vince.


yeah, I know, I was just kidding with ahint of wishful thinking thrown in.


----------



## big furb (Feb 24, 2006)

ghoti said:


> I posted this in the "Wacky Trade" thread before the season.
> 
> Everyone wins.


That is a pretty great trade idea, though i'm not sure how it helps the Sonics. I'd love to see Vince playing in Charlotte. He would make them a legit playoff contender in the east without making them an unstoppable juggernaut like orlando would become if he went there.


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

All we have to hope Lafrentz comes back soon, but only problem Magloire is FA next year If i am right


----------



## Mikki has cool hair (Dec 2, 2006)

uptown4784 said:


> All we have to hope Lafrentz comes back soon, but only problem Magloire is FA next year If i am right


Yeah he is a FA after this year...another big reason I think we should go through with this deal.


----------



## BeeOBee (Feb 11, 2005)

How does this trade get us a PF? 

Magliore and Krstic are both centers...and neither will be able to guard guys like Haslem, Jamison, and Bosh.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

big furb said:


> That is a pretty great trade idea, though i'm not sure how it helps the Sonics. I'd love to see Vince playing in Charlotte. He would make them a legit playoff contender in the east without making them an unstoppable juggernaut like orlando would become if he went there.


The Sonics have been trying to trade Lewis for a while.

I think if they could get Biedrins, they would take on Murphy.

Except for Carter, Biedrins is the most valuable player in the whole trade.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

BeeOBee said:


> How does this trade get us a PF?
> 
> Magliore and Krstic are both centers...and neither will be able to guard guys like Haslem, Jamison, and Bosh.


Both can play PF and as of right now can Collins guard Bosh or Jamison? I don't think so, we usually put RJ on those kind of guys.


----------



## Mikki has cool hair (Dec 2, 2006)

This trade would make our interior defense much more mobile and intimidating. Do you guys think if it is necessary for the deal to go through, Rodski would trade a 1st rounder, knowing how stingy they usually are with them? Because judging by the article that is essentially the key to the deal.


----------



## big furb (Feb 24, 2006)

ghoti said:


> The Sonics have been trying to trade Lewis for a while.
> 
> I think if they could get Biedrins, they would take on Murphy.
> 
> Except for Carter, Biedrins is the most valuable player in the whole trade.


I haven't followed the sonics in a minute, why have they been trying to trade Rashard? I was always of the opinion that he's a damn good SF (like trade him in a heart beat for RJ good)


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

big furb said:


> I haven't followed the sonics in a minute, why have they been trying to trade Rashard? I was always of the opinion that he's a damn good SF (like trade him in a heart beat for RJ good)


I believe he has an opt out like Carter and will be expensive to retain.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

ghoti said:


> I believe he has an opt out like Carter and will be expensive to retain.


yes but he has also said that he is no longer seeking an extension from the sonics, which means he will be a free agent (whereas carter's future is uncertain)


----------



## nets515 (Aug 11, 2005)

ghoti said:


> I posted this in the "Wacky Trade" thread before the season.
> 
> Everyone wins.


i love this one...MORRISON!!! :yay: 

btw, magloire for collins and a second rounder...im liking that idea. BUT if they send a 1st rounder, id take that too coz this year, the east is up for grabs and if we get magloire, asap, the nets will have a great chance of winning it all after getting the inside presence that they get from magloire. that is if the chemistry works though. 

the article says that te nets are also interested in haywood...not bad, big body...decent shot-blocker. its a win for the nest too but i really really ant magloire in a nets uniform.


----------



## arhie (Jul 4, 2006)

If we do this trade we no doubt have the best starting 5 in the nba maybe other than the suns. 
C- Magloore -former allstar
Pf- Krstic- future allstar
SF- Jefferson- Future allstar
SG- Carter- Potential hall of famer
PG- Kidd- Future hall of famer
Our backcourt is unargueablly the best in the league. THen our front court would drastically improve. We still can be as good as we were defensively, its just all about discipline.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Cormegadadon said:


> :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:
> 
> looks like collins welcome has worn off. if he does leave still wish him success and thanks for everything and all the shots he took from shaq


... it's more like the Nets looking to clear up some money to sign Krstic and Carter to long term deals.

Collins and a 2nd for Magloire? Magloire was a former All-Star. Seem a bit of a lowball offer?

-Petey


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Just to clear up any confusion about Magloire's "All-Star" tag...

He is nowhere near being even remotely close to being an All-Star at this time, and he remains one of the shakiest selections in recent history.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

uskp123 said:


> I think if we dont give up a first rounder I think it is a good trade even though I like Collins, I think the interest here is not Maglorie for Long term but salary cap relief while still being good, Kristic and VC will be renewing contracts this year and the salary relief is always good, and if Boone turns out good and plays like what earned him defencive player of the year in Big East then Collins will be running short on PT, also this year it is clear he is getting less and less PT which dpes show the waning interest in coaching staff so if an alternative is good then good time to make a move.
> 
> If maglorie is effective he can test waters next free agency I am sure we will not have to pay high to retain him, from what we have seen this FA


Welcome to BBB.net, sure you'll love it here!

-Petey


----------



## nets515 (Aug 11, 2005)

if we CANT get portland to take the 1st rounder, we can do this trade: 

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/features/traderesult?players=987~575~498&teams=22~22~17

with boone back in the lineup...if he does well, mikki moore would be expendable


----------



## Dumpy (Jan 6, 2005)

Someone explain to me why Portland would possibly want to do this.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Drew said:


> How is it that the Nets weren't willing to include Jason Collins in a trade for Vince Carter, but will now give him up for Jamaal Magloire? I realize they might need another starting quality big, but I've got to be missing something here. Magloire hasn't exactly been tearing it up.


At the time, the Nets needed a big men. Carter isn't that. Here they are trading a PF/C for a PF/C.

-Petey


----------



## nets515 (Aug 11, 2005)

Dumpy said:


> Someone explain to me why Portland would possibly want to do this.


Magloire is loosing out on the lineup battle against the other portland big men


----------



## Cage_Epidemic (Dec 16, 2005)

no way that this trade will go down...unless we take on Miles...

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/featur...535~1723~2801~498~550&teams=22~22~22~22~17~17

i would say that Portland would also have to send 2 future 2nd rounders also.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Dumpy said:


> Someone explain to me why Portland would possibly want to do this.


They want to stop Shaq in the finals this year? :lol:

-Petey


----------



## Dumpy (Jan 6, 2005)

nets515 said:


> Magloire is loosing out on the lineup battle against the other portland big men


so . . . why would they want a big man back, especially one with a multiple-year contract? If they don't want Maglire at $8 mill, to sit on the bench for one season, why would they want Collins, at $6 million, to sit on the bench for three or four seasons?


----------



## nets515 (Aug 11, 2005)

Dumpy said:


> so . . . why would they want a big man back, especially one with a multiple-year contract? If they don't want Maglire at $8 mill, to sit on the bench for one season, why would they want Collins, at $6 million, to sit on the bench for three or four seasons?


that's what i thought too but that's what they say...the poeple in the portland front office are just dumb i guess. i mean, look at what they did on draft night. whatever, nets win out on this trade if this happens. lol


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

is Magloire still any good? 5 boards in 18 mins, I remember he can block but I always tought he was suspect defender, really bad man2man defense. He's only 28 which is a shocker since I was thinking he's in his mid 30's with his career being on a downfall so maybe he can still get somewhere to decent starter level on a winning team. Losing Collins will hurt, he has significant defensive value on this team so w/out him defense will suffer and is what Magloire brings offensively worth that?


----------



## vcfor3 (Dec 21, 2005)

funkylikemonkey said:


> Further explain the rapist statement please.


Now there's some kind of investigation going on where he had sex or attempted to with a woman while she was either "asleep" or "passed out". I don't have the link but I'm sure you can find out about him on google. Also I don't want him on the team just cuz of his attitude. We don't want him to skip practices or just be a cancer.


----------



## Balla 15 (Apr 23, 2006)

I don't know if anyone posted this but this could just be a deal for a future deal, if you know what I mean. Think about it. Magloire's expiring contract is much more enticing than Collins deal which has what, 2 years left? Pretty much what I think is that Thorn's doing this for two possible reasons. 

1) He believe Magloire will fit in with the team and be able to get back to how he was playing a few years ago. Having the chance to play with Kidd, Carter and Jefferson would help his career a lot. If Magloire plays like he did a few years ago with the Hornets that's a pretty good addition right there.

2) Thorn acquires him to have the flexibility of adding him into a future deal. Like I said before, Magloire's expiring contract could be a nice trading option at the deadline. Think of a deal such as: 

Richard Jefferson
Jamaal Magloire
Marcus Williams or Antonie Wright
1st Round Pick

For

Kevin Garnett 

Minnesota would much rather take Magloire's expiring contract than Collins's contract in a deal. In this deal their getting pretty much what any team would like when trading an all-star. Their getting 2 young players - RJ and Williams or Wright, capspace in Magloire and a draft pick.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

New Jersey will need somebody to try to contend with the Magic, and Dwight Howard .


----------



## Dumpy (Jan 6, 2005)

nets515 said:


> that's what i thought too but that's what they say...the poeple in the portland front office are just dumb i guess. i mean, look at what they did on draft night. whatever, nets win out on this trade if this happens. lol


the only POSSIBLE reason they'd be interested in doing something like this is to acquire a first round draft pick. SO for example, instead of having Magloire languishing on the bench, they replace him with another big to languish on the bench and get a first rounder out of it. I really don't see this happening.


----------



## nets515 (Aug 11, 2005)

dfunk15 said:


> is Magloire still any good? 5 boards in 18 mins, I remember he can block but I always tought he was suspect defender, really bad man2man defense. He's only 28 which is a shocker since I was thinking he's in his mid 30's with his career being on a downfall so maybe he can still get somewhere to decent starter level on a winning team. Losing Collins will hurt, he has significant defensive value on this team so w/out him defense will suffer and is what Magloire brings offensively worth that?


i think magloire's statistical decline is caused not by his abilities but the way he;s been played recently.


----------



## nets515 (Aug 11, 2005)

Dumpy said:


> the only POSSIBLE reason they'd be interested in doing something like this is to acquire a first round draft pick. SO for example, instead of having Magloire languishing on the bench, they replace him with another big to languish on the bench and get a first rounder out of it. I really don't see this happening.


then, why did u ask? haha but , good point.


----------



## Dumpy (Jan 6, 2005)

nets515 said:


> then, why did u ask? haha but , good point.


In order to get a first-rounder for Magloire, Portland will have to take on a worse contract than Collins, IMO.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

VCFORTHREE15 said:


> Portland is making it clear that they would accept the bag of **** used in Billy Madison in a trade for Magloire. He is good as gone. They need to find someone who will accept his salary. We have a piece that matches the salary in JC. Its not too good to be true, because if thorn surrenders the first rounder, magloire will be donning a nets uni. If he sticks by his guns with the second rounder, it can also still happen.


You actually believe the words you typed here? Hilarious if you do.

Accept his salary?

Dude, Magloire is an ENDING contract.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

Collins & *not *a first round pick for Magloire would make great financial sense for the Nets. Don't know if it will make the Nets better on the court or not. Including a first round pick in what looks to be one of the best big man drafts ever would be insane.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

Why the hell would the Blazers want a player who is WORSE than Magloire and has a longer deal, just to pick up a 2nd rounder, when they already have a bunch of extra 2nd rounders in their pocket. How many friggin 2nds does a team need?

All I need to say about this trade rumor (Magloire for Collins & a 2nd), is consider the source.


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

Mcinnis,Collins, and 2 round pick for Magloire


----------



## EDshox (Oct 31, 2005)

We are a contender if we swap collins for Magloire


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

One other thing, don't get all excited about the "value" of 1st round picks. Unless those picks are possible lottery picks, or in the first half in deeper drafts, they aren't worth a huge amount. Worth something - yes. Worth a lot - no.

Heck the Blazers have bought two picks in the last couple of years. 2006 bought #27 - Sergio Rodriquez from the Suns. 2004 bought #22 - Victor Khryapa from the Nets.


----------



## Mikki has cool hair (Dec 2, 2006)

That is the reason we should include the first round pick and get it done...they are too unsure of a thing...and if portland wants one for a player that will help us...I don't see why not.


----------



## EDshox (Oct 31, 2005)

Id be very happy if we get Magloire, He would be motivated again ..he´s a nice player


----------



## Mikki has cool hair (Dec 2, 2006)

Plus he dunks with his hand over his eyes. I'd like to see him do this off an alley oop from kid. It would either be one of the best plays of our time or he would break himself.


----------



## ly_yng (Jul 9, 2005)

You have to wonder how much that knee surgery took out of Collins. He might never be the same defensive player ever again.

Magliore is probably a better player than Collins, but I doubt he's a long term solution. I really don't think we'd sign him. Would his contract situation make a KG trade feasible?


----------



## NetIncome (Jan 24, 2004)

SeaNet said:


> Collins & *not *a first round pick for Magloire would make great financial sense for the Nets. Don't know if it will make the Nets better on the court or not. Including a first round pick in what looks to be one of the best big man drafts ever would be insane.


It's a double salary dump. Blazers get to dump salary this year and reduce their luxury tax exposure. Nets get to dump salary AFTER this year so they can sign Krstic, extend Carter and replace Collins with two underpaid young big men--Boone and Ilic...plus whoever they might get next summer in the draft or free agency.


----------



## NetIncome (Jan 24, 2004)

Masbee said:


> One other thing, don't get all excited about the "value" of 1st round picks. Unless those picks are possible lottery picks, or in the first half in deeper drafts, they aren't worth a huge amount. Worth something - yes. Worth a lot - no.
> 
> Heck the Blazers have bought two picks in the last couple of years. 2006 bought #27 - Sergio Rodriquez from the Suns. 2004 bought #22 - Victor Khryapa from the Nets.


Nets @ 23 in 2002 - Nenad Krstic

Nets @ 22 in 2006 - Marcus Williams.

Its about drafting smart, not always where you pick.


----------



## NetIncome (Jan 24, 2004)

I dont know if anyone brought this up, but if the Nets traded their 2007 first round pick, they would have NO picks at all in a draft that has been described as incredibly deep and the best big man draft in history. The Nets already traded their second round pick the Warriors for Cliff Robinson. 

Sorry, no way, I go naked into that draft.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

id rather have etan thomas or nesterovic.:gopray:


----------



## NetIncome (Jan 24, 2004)

nets515 said:


> that's what i thought too but that's what they say...the poeple in the portland front office are just dumb i guess. i mean, look at what they did on draft night. whatever, nets win out on this trade if this happens. lol


Think this way: the Blazers need to get under the luxury tax this year. They are now at $73 million. Trading Collins for Magliore saves them $2+ million. Now, they have to do less at the trade deadline to get further under the tax threshhold of $65.4 million. Remember, the luxury tax is calculated at year's end, not at the beginning. Two step process...and the next step could involve LaFrentz or someone else. Even if they dont get under it, reducing it makes sense.


----------



## RJ24VC15 (Nov 25, 2006)

Trade Collins and a 1st, we get Magloire for 1 season and if it does not work out, we get some cap space. 1st round picks are not a big deal when there liekly to be mid 20's picks.


----------



## jirohkanzaki (Aug 4, 2005)

i wasn't a fan of bringing ilic over since we drafted boone and traded for moore so i would give portland collins, a 2nd rounder AND ilic...dunno if they have roster spots for an additional player though...


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

First of all, you guys are thinking Magloire is better than he actually is. We Blazer fans did the exact same thing. Something happened too Jamaal since his AS year because half the time his hook shot doesn't even hit rim. Not to mention he can't get 5 inches off the ground. I wouldn't do this, if only because Collins contract is longer than Jamaal's and I don't see why we would take a worse player with a longer contract, just to get a 2nd.


----------



## jirohkanzaki (Aug 4, 2005)

Blazer Freak said:


> First of all, you guys are thinking Magloire is better than he actually is. We Blazer fans did the exact same thing. Something happened too Jamaal since his AS year because half the time his hook shot doesn't even hit rim. Not to mention he can't get 5 inches off the ground. I wouldn't do this, if only because Collins contract is longer than Jamaal's and I don't see why we would take a worse player with a longer contract, just to get a 2nd.


collins' shot doesn't hit rim either because it gets blocked half the time and jumping 5 inches is vc-like for twin...collins is as smart as advertised though and plays hard every game...


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

and he draws charges like no other


----------



## vcfor3 (Dec 21, 2005)

RJ24VC15 said:


> Trade Collins and a 1st, we get Magloire for 1 season and if it does not work out, we get some cap space. 1st round picks are not a big deal when there liekly to be mid 20's picks.


we did get Marcus Williams, wat do u say about that?


----------



## Krakista (Apr 13, 2005)

This was the assessment of Jamaal Magloire from over a year ago --> LINK


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krakista said:


> This was the assessment of Jamaal Magloire from over a year ago --> LINK


... that's for Krstic, for Collins it's a bit different.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Still remember the Hornets not listening to any offer from the nets that did not *include *Richard Jefferson. Hell Collins and a second rounder would be an absolute bargain.


----------



## Krakista (Apr 13, 2005)

Petey said:


> ... that's for Krstic, for Collins it's a bit different.
> 
> -Petey


Just to demonstrate how the value of Magloire has fallen.


Blazer Freak said:


> First of all, you guys are thinking Magloire is better than he actually is. We Blazer fans did the exact same thing. Something happened too Jamaal since his AS year because half the time his hook shot doesn't even hit rim. Not to mention he can't get 5 inches off the ground. I wouldn't do this, if only because Collins contract is longer than Jamaal's and I don't see why we would take a worse player with a longer contract, just to get a 2nd.


I think the Blazers essentially want a 1st rounder. So why not throw in the remaining contracts of Cliffey, McInnis, and House with that?


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Krakista said:


> Just to demonstrate how the value of Magloire has fallen.
> I think the Blazers essentially want a 1st rounder. So why not throw in the remaining contracts of Cliffey, McInnis, and House with that?


I'm a big "win now" guy, but trading a 2007 first for Magloire is just bad no matter who else is in the trade.

If they trade that pick, they better get back something fantastic, not a questionable player who won't be a Net past this season.


----------



## Mikki has cool hair (Dec 2, 2006)

Just a comment on Nets trades: When a trade goes down for the Nets, usually there are no rumblings in the paper...or before hand rumors. Just saying.


----------



## NetIncome (Jan 24, 2004)

Mikki has cool hair said:


> Just a comment on Nets trades: When a trade goes down for the Nets, usually there are no rumblings in the paper...or before hand rumors. Just saying.


True most of the time...

Marbury for Kidd...was telegraphed WEEKS before by Vecsey.

Griffin for RJ, Collins, Armstrong...pulled together on Draft Night, no warning.

KVH and MacColluch for Mutombo...out of the blue.

$125,000 for Korver...no warning, didnt seem such a big deal.

Eddie Gill for Khyapa...well known the Nets were selling their pick.

Three 1st round picks for KMart...known hours before as it was evolving.

2nd round pick for Kittles...out of the blue freak out.

Carter for trinkets and baubles, picks and whatever...holy ****, ohmigod, incredulous catatonia.

Robinson for two second round picks...rumored off and on again, Warriors wanted first round pick (that became Marcus Williams...a lesson for this week).

Marc Jackson for swap of 2nd round picks...nothing at all, minutes after SAR deal collapses.

Nachbar for Jackson and Johnson...different trade rumored then this one out of the blue.

Moore for 2nd round pick...nothing.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I read a lot of posts wondering why Portland would do this..... Wasn't this just a Peter Vescey article?


----------



## Mikki has cool hair (Dec 2, 2006)

mediocre man said:


> I read a lot of posts wondering why Portland would do this..... Wasn't this just a Peter Vescey article?


Yup, just an article, but it was made to sound that he has heard rumblings of this possible trade. That probably means nothing to you because if my brain serves me right I think you are just taking a stab and Vescey's credability.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

mediocre man said:


> I read a lot of posts wondering why Portland would do this..... Wasn't this just a Peter Vescey article?


Yes, and? I don't know why people are so down on Vescey. He's hit the nose on some 'rumors', but just because something doesn't happen, does it mean it wasn't offered?

Heck even might take years for some word on confirmation. Vescey reported the Nets made an offer for KG, and Thorn confirmed it 2 years later.

Actually... seems he might have some good NJ connection as NI noted above he might have known of a Kidd-Marbury type deal.

-Petey


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Petey said:


> Yes, and? I don't know why people are so down on Vescey. He's hit the nose on some 'rumors', but just because something doesn't happen, does it mean it wasn't offered?
> 
> Heck even might take years for some word on confirmation. Vescey reported the Nets made an offer for KG, and Thorn confirmed it 2 years later.
> 
> ...




It's like the old saying....... Throw enough **** at the wall and eventually some of it might stick.


----------



## NetIncome (Jan 24, 2004)

He had specifics...always telling. not just that it was being talked about but specific offer and counter offer as well as salary figures. 

Note as well...these three items:

*From Dave Dalessandro column today:*

JAMAAL MAGLOIRE, one of the bigs who beat up the Nets on their last road trip, will be out of Portland as soon as somebody wants to pull the trigger on his $8.3 million salary, Blazers-watchers say. Once RAEF LaFRENTZ gets back this week, Big Cat probably won't play at all.

*From Paul Coro column in The Arizona Republic today:*

Jamaal Magloire has hit the trading block. This came about as slowly as he moves. Portland coach Nate McMillan has not been a fan.

*From Doug Smith column in Toronto Star yesterday:*

Is Jamaal Magloire's time in Portland almost at an end?

Obtained in a trade this past summer from Milwaukee, the Toronto native has hardly been setting the world on fire in the Pacific Northwest and there's already rumblings that the Blazers are putting out feelers to teams that might want to talk trade.

---

Now these guys do share information but the combination of the general information they discuss and Vecsey's specifics makes me believe this is all real, in that it's being discussed. [And was D'Alessandor hinting at something when he noted how Magloire went off against the Nets last week?]


----------



## NetIncome (Jan 24, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> It's like the old saying....... Throw enough **** at the wall and eventually some of it might stick.


You are in full denial mode.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Trust me guys I can't wait until Magloire is traded. I just don't think it will be for a player that plays the same possition that isn't an upgrade and has a multi year contract...UNLESS we HAVE to take that player in order to get an asset.....i.e. first round pick, player of value to our team. 

Magloire is definately on the block, and sending him east makes a lot of sense because of his style of play. Getting Collins and a second round pick back for him is what doesn't make sense. Maybe under John Nash, but not the new regime of Patterson and Pritchard.


----------



## BrooklynBound (Dec 19, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> Trust me guys I can't wait until Magloire is traded. I just don't think it will be for a player that plays the same possition that isn't an upgrade and has a multi year contract...UNLESS we HAVE to take that player in order to get an asset.....i.e. first round pick, player of value to our team.
> 
> Magloire is definately on the block, and sending him east makes a lot of sense because of his style of play. Getting Collins and a second round pick back for him is what doesn't make sense. Maybe under John Nash, but not the new regime of Patterson and Pritchard.


Agreed. POR may want to dump Magloire but not for an inferior player at the same position who has a longer contract. Even a dummy wouldn't make that trade. It makes no sense for POR.


----------



## Dumpy (Jan 6, 2005)

Portland deals Magloire either for salary relief or to obtain an asset, such as a player they could use or a first-round pick. I can't imagine them achieving both these aims. The Collins rumour floated by Vescey would do just that--salary relief plus a first-rounder. Again, I can't see that happening, unless there is more to the deal than meets the eye (McInnis?)


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Dumpy said:


> Portland deals Magloire either for salary relief or to obtain an asset, such as a player they could use or a first-round pick. I can't imagine them achieving both these aims. The Collins rumour floated by Vescey would do just that--salary relief plus a first-rounder. Again, I can't see that happening, unless there is more to the deal than meets the eye (McInnis?)




Portland had McGinnis, and traded him as quickly as they could for Miles. McGinnis wore out his welcome here in a hurry.

The Collins rumor WOULD NOT by the way give Portland salary relief because Magloire's deal expires after this season and Collins still has three more years.


----------



## Mikki has cool hair (Dec 2, 2006)

Oh I have no doubt that the trade is in talks, I just have doubt on if the brass is willing to give up that coveted 1st rounder? This draft has been talked about as the deepest in years, so if Thorn lets go of the 1st rounder, he may already have a plan for how to get it back when the time presents itself.


----------



## netsfan5rule (Jun 27, 2006)

jasonskills said:


> dont know much on magloire. is he any good at d?


he'll ne a big upgrade over collins


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

RJ24VC15 said:


> Trade Collins and a 1st, we get Magloire for 1 season and if it does not work out, we get some cap space. 1st round picks are not a big deal when there liekly to be mid 20's picks.


You are severely underestimating the value of a first round pick in the upcoming draft.

A mid-twenties pick is like a lottery pick in the 2006 draft.


----------



## Dumpy (Jan 6, 2005)

ghoti said:


> You are severely underestimating the value of a first round pick in the upcoming draft.
> 
> A mid-twenties pick is like a lottery pick in the 2006 draft.


The Nets are one injury away from from being a lottery team.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Dumpy said:


> The Nets are one injury away from from being a lottery team.


Maybe, but they are better equipped to handle that injury than the other teams in their division.


----------



## RJ24VC15 (Nov 25, 2006)

ghoti said:


> You are severely underestimating the value of a first round pick in the upcoming draft.
> 
> A mid-twenties pick is like a lottery pick in the 2006 draft.



The point of a lottery pick is that it could end up being the #1 pick.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

RJ24VC15 said:


> The point of a lottery pick is that it could end up being the #1 pick.


I wouldn't trade any of the top 15 players taken in the 2006 draft for Magloire, so trading a mid-twenties pick in an infnitely stronger draft I view as a big mistake.


----------



## NetIncome (Jan 24, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> Trust me guys I can't wait until Magloire is traded. I just don't think it will be for a player that plays the same possition that isn't an upgrade and has a multi year contract...UNLESS we HAVE to take that player in order to get an asset.....i.e. first round pick, player of value to our team.
> 
> Magloire is definately on the block, and sending him east makes a lot of sense because of his style of play. Getting Collins and a second round pick back for him is what doesn't make sense. Maybe under John Nash, but not the new regime of Patterson and Pritchard.


What do you think youre going to get for him? A lot of Raptor fans thought they could get another all-star for Carter. He was so devalued and made so much money that the best offer Toronto could get was the Nets' offer. Raptor fans were fried. It's not easy. 

Magloire makes too much money and presents too little talent to bring much in return. Of the 30 teams in the NBA, 21 are either over the luxury tax theshhold or within $5 million of it. The Nets are $1.5 million over it, but appear to be ready to take on the additional tax exposure. Doubt many others will. Doubt any will actually. The Nets offer may be the best the Blazers can get...and the Blazers cap situation will improve after this year. Collins will not be getting paid when any of the young Blazers need to be resigned. 

Collins plays very good defense, works well within an offense even if he is not a scoring threat. He is the classic glue guy and unlike any of the Blazer veterans has played in big games. To be quite frank, he is a better investment than Przybila who is always injured. 

And the second round pick will have to be in 2008. Nets don't have one in 2007.


----------



## BrooklynBound (Dec 19, 2005)

NetIncome said:


> What do you think youre going to get for him? A lot of Raptor fans thought they could get another all-star for Carter. He was so devalued and made so much money that the best offer Toronto could get was the Nets' offer. Raptor fans were fried. It's not easy.
> 
> Magloire makes too much money and presents too little talent to bring much in return. Of the 30 teams in the NBA, 21 are either over the luxury tax theshhold or within $5 million of it. The Nets are $1.5 million over it, but appear to be ready to take on the additional tax exposure. Doubt many others will. Doubt any will actually. The Nets offer may be the best they can get. Collins plays very good defense, works well within an offense even if he is not a scoring threat. He is the classic glue guy and unlike any of the Blazer veterans has played in big games.
> 
> And the second round pick will have to be in 2008. Nets dont have one in 2007.


If that's their best offer, they'll pass. Which is fine, but that deal isn't one they need to make.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

NetIncome said:


> What do you think youre going to get for him? A lot of Raptor fans thought they could get another all-star for Carter. He was so devalued and made so much money that the best offer Toronto could get was the Nets' offer. Raptor fans were fried. It's not easy.
> 
> Magloire makes too much money and presents too little talent to bring much in return. Of the 30 teams in the NBA, 21 are either over the luxury tax theshhold or within $5 million of it. The Nets are $1.5 million over it, but appear to be ready to take on the additional tax exposure. Doubt many others will. Doubt any will actually. The Nets offer may be the best they can get. Collins plays very good defense, works well within an offense even if he is not a scoring threat. He is the classic glue guy and unlike any of the Blazer veterans has played in big games.
> 
> And the second round pick will have to be in 2008. Nets dont have one in 2007.


But I think you have to take into account that the Raptors gm that did that is now out of work. And I think the knicks at the time, were willing to trade anyone except Marbury for Carter.
Im not saying a lopsided trade wont happen, but I dont think we should compare this trade scenario with the Carter trade.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

mediocre man said:


> Portland had McGinnis, and traded him as quickly as they could for Miles. McGinnis wore out his welcome here in a hurry.
> *
> The Collins rumor WOULD NOT by the way give Portland salary relief because Magloire's deal expires after this season and Collins still has three more years.*


Maybe that is why he said the Nets offered a 2nd rounder with Collins, and the Blazers gave a counter offer of a 1st round pick?

He didn't say that was the trade. He said that is what I side offered.

-Petey


----------



## Dumpy (Jan 6, 2005)

I wouldn't put money on this one being consummated.

What I do find interesting, though, is that the Nets are apparently shopping Collins, and that the Nets are apparently willing to take on some salary. That suggests that even if this trade doesn't happen (which, as I've said, I find pretty likely), the Nets could be discussing other potential deals involving Collins right now with other teams.

The question, is, with who? First of all, stop thinking of Collins as an unproductive PF. He'd almost certainly be a center for any other team, and as a backup center, his lack of production is easier to swallow since he brings other skills to the table. What other teams need a non-scoring backup center? Which other teams want to cut salary? For instance, could we see a Collins-for-Swift deal when Pau returns (I actually think they get about the same amount, so that sort of deal would have to inlude more players)? Troy Murphy?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Dumpy said:


> I wouldn't put money on this one being consummated.
> 
> What I do find interesting, though, is that the Nets are apparently shopping Collins, and that the Nets are apparently willing to take on some salary. That suggests that even if this trade doesn't happen (which, as I've said, I find pretty likely), the Nets could be discussing other potential deals involving Collins right now with other teams.
> 
> The question, is, with who? First of all, stop thinking of Collins as an unproductive PF. He'd almost certainly be a center for any other team, and as a backup center, his lack of production is easier to swallow since he brings other skills to the table. What other teams need a non-scoring backup center? Which other teams want to cut salary? * For instance, could we see a Collins-for-Swift deal when Pau returns (I actually think they get about the same amount, so that sort of deal would have to inlude more players)? Troy Murphy?*


None of those guys have expiring contracts though.

Part of why McInnis is attractive in this situation.

Thought how about PJ Brown? How is Brown doing?

-Petey


----------



## GrandKenyon6 (Jul 19, 2005)

Whose to say our draft pick will be in the mid 20s anyway? Last I checked, we were 7-9.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

GrandKenyon6 said:


> Whose to say our draft pick will be in the mid 20s anyway? Last I checked, we were 7-9.


if the nets end up winning the division, the pick can be no better than 14th overall.


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

RJ24VC15 said:


> Trade Collins and a 1st, we get Magloire for 1 season and if it does not work out, we get some cap space. 1st round picks are not a big deal when there liekly to be mid 20's picks.


yea seriously... we really need cap space for someone worth 5-8mil/year (aka krstic, carter insurance)


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

NetIncome said:


> What do you think youre going to get for him? A lot of Raptor fans thought they could get another all-star for Carter. He was so devalued and made so much money that the best offer Toronto could get was the Nets' offer. Raptor fans were fried. It's not easy.
> 
> Magloire makes too much money and presents too little talent to bring much in return. Of the 30 teams in the NBA, 21 are either over the luxury tax theshhold or within $5 million of it. The Nets are $1.5 million over it, but appear to be ready to take on the additional tax exposure. Doubt many others will. Doubt any will actually. The Nets offer may be the best the Blazers can get...and the Blazers cap situation will improve after this year. Collins will not be getting paid when any of the young Blazers need to be resigned.
> 
> ...



I honestly have no clue what the Blazers could get for Magloire. I am fairly certain however that the Blazers would not take back a package of Collins and a second round pick....also consider that Portland already has 4 of them this year. I would assume that Portland would just let him expire rather than take an average player at best with a long term deal. 

If Przybilla get's hurt...and you and I both know it will be soon. The Blazers can play Aldridge at center...(who's already better than Collins), LaFrentz ( nothing to shout about, but steady) or Zach Randolph which they do quite often anyway. 

I think the Blazers will look for a pretty good disgruntled SF that has no intentions of re-signing with his team around the trade deadline. Or a team desperately trying to unload salary for some reason. If not they'll keep Magloire through the year and let him walk.


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

Magloire is a good player, still only 28 years old and a huge upgrade over Collins.... Id do it for the 2nd round, probably not the 1st though



and [email protected] Magloire a thug.... yall call so many players on here thugs its funny


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

NetFan48 said:


> I would not give a 1st round pick. *We have BOONE at a BIG who is going to be awesome *and Ilic to develop. But I would throw Antoine Wright into this deal. He was a 1st round pick. And I would also offer up McCinnes in this deal for another player. So here we go .... collins/Wright/McCinnes and a 2nd rounder in 2008 for McGloire/Not sure ,but another portland player. Just getting collins out of our rotation will make us a much,much better team. Than you add McGloire who can actually catch a pass and finish,jump and block shots.... WOW !!!! I don't see much hope for Wright and ADAMS can get some more playing time w/Wright gone.... Yes , this deal would put the NETS over the TOP....GO NETS !!!!!


[email protected] Boone will never even be a starter in this league


----------



## Infinet (Mar 14, 2005)

I think whatever trade Portland decides on with Magloire, that Nate McMillan will have a major influence on it. I think Nate would appreciate Twin's team defense, good attitude and championship experience to be on his club. We'll see though, because I can't imagine the names Portland is fielding right now is much better.

It's too bad Boki isn't valued enough, because his contract & Twin's contract matches up perfectly for Magloire.


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

BrooklynBound said:


> Agreed. POR may want to dump Magloire but not for an inferior player at the same position who has a longer contract. Even a dummy wouldn't make that trade. It makes no sense for POR.


but thats portland for you they are good at making bad moves


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Lord-SMX said:


> but thats portland for you they are good at making bad moves



Name one since your ex GM John Nash was fired.


----------



## JAMES.SLIMM (Feb 24, 2006)

You never know we all may all wake up tomorrow and hear that Twin has been traded to Portland if it happens it happens


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I didn't want to read all 160+ posts, but it seems tha it never got brought up that the deal as reported doesn't work financailly. New Jersey would have to send about 1mil more in contracts.


----------



## jirohkanzaki (Aug 4, 2005)

Schilly said:


> I didn't want to read all 160+ posts, but it seems tha it never got brought up that the deal as reported doesn't work financailly. New Jersey would have to send about 1mil more in contracts.


i would give mile ilic


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

jirohkanzaki said:


> i would give mile ilic




Cool, another player Portland Doesn't need. Maybe if we hold out long enough you guys could convince Yinka Dare to come back and give him to us as well.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

jirohkanzaki said:


> i would give mile ilic


NJ apparently still comes up a bit short with that.

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/features/traderesult?players=498~987~2766&teams=17~22~22


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

Infinet said:


> I think whatever trade Portland decides on with Magloire, that Nate McMillan will have a major influence on it. I think Nate would appreciate Twin's team defense, good attitude and championship experience to be on his club. We'll see though, because I can't imagine the names Portland is fielding right now is much better.
> 
> It's too bad Boki isn't valued enough, because his contract & Twin's contract matches up perfectly for Magloire.


Nate would be a big fan of Collins, and Collins would provide something that Portland does not have. An all around good defender of big people, and a big who is going to make all of his defensive rotations. I don't know anything about how much Portland wants to get rid of Magliore, or what they would take back for him, but the notion that Collins doesn't have anything that Portland would want which many Portland fans are suggesting in this thread is not accurate. I know that Nate would have killed to get a player like Collins on the Sonics back when he was coaching in Seattle.


----------



## NoWright4U (Nov 27, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> Cool, another player Portland Doesn't need. Maybe if we hold out long enough you guys could convince Yinka Dare to come back and give him to us as well.


Yinka Dare is dead. Do you mean coming back from the grave?


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

Collins and 2nd Rounder is the BEST deal...trading our 1st Rounder seems risky...


----------



## jirohkanzaki (Aug 4, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> Cool, another player Portland Doesn't need. Maybe if we hold out long enough you guys could convince Yinka Dare to come back and give him to us as well.


you could have just said no...lol

what do you want me to say? the blazers can have rj? lol


----------



## nets515 (Aug 11, 2005)

*magloire deal is dead...time to move on*

"A deal might not make sense anyway: The Nets would also have to part with another player to make the salaries match (Wright's $1.6M, perhaps), and Magloire becomes a free agent after the season. While they would gain some sorely needed toughness, they would be renting a guy who would force Nenad Krstic to guard perimeter fours, without any guarantee that Magloire would fit the offense or help them take another step in the postseason."
-Dave Alessandro (Star-Ledger)

http://www.nj.com/nets/ledger/index.ssf?/base/sports-0/116521415427720.xml&coll=1&thispage=2

varejao, ely and haywood...take your pick.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

SeaNet said:


> Nate would be a big fan of Collins, and Collins would provide something that Portland does not have. An all around good defender of big people, and a big who is going to make all of his defensive rotations. I don't know anything about how much Portland wants to get rid of Magliore, or what they would take back for him, but the notion that Collins doesn't have anything that Portland would want which many Portland fans are suggesting in this thread is not accurate. I know that Nate would have killed to get a player like Collins on the Sonics back when he was coaching in Seattle.


I thought that was what Joel and Lamarcus were supposed to do, and those guys actually block shots and rebound to go with that.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

ghoti said:


> I wouldn't trade any of the top 15 players taken in the 2006 draft for Magloire, so trading a mid-twenties pick in an infnitely stronger draft I view as a big mistake.


Just as an example, NBADraft.net has Tiago Splitter and Tyler Hansbrough going #23 and #24.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

ghoti said:


> Just as an example, NBADraft.net has Tiago Splitter and Tyler Hansbrough going #23 and #24.


And the two Josh's will probably be there at that point also.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Why is it assumed it's a pick from the upcoming draft?

-Petey


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

HB said:


> I thought that was what Joel and Lamarcus were supposed to do, and those guys actually block shots and rebound to go with that.


I've never heard of Pryzbilla being described as an all around good defender that makes all his rotations (though that could be the case), and Lamarcus is a skinny rookie who while he may be able to block shots, is not going to reliably stand in the right place, nor hold his position effectively in the post.


----------



## Infinet (Mar 14, 2005)

This trade seems dead from what I read today. Portland is being themselves again and making unreasonable demands for a first round pick. They forget the 2004 draft :biggrin: 

But anyways, I'm glad we won't budge on a 1st round pick just to save an extra 7 million or so. Although I wouldn't be surprised to see them going back and finding potential offers being very bad (long term bad contracts) and crawling back to us.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Is portland being unreasonable or did Vescey build unreasonable expectation for how little Magloire could be had for?

As a Portland fan I'll tell you Magloire isn't Worth Collins and a 1st round pick, but he's probably worth more than Collins and a 2nd rounder, which is ok since Vescey being the putz he is didn't bother to check the numbers. 

So Start with Nachbar, drop the pick idea, maybe Portland includes a 2nd rounder, and what player in the 1-2 million range would make it a fair deal.

Keep in mind that in all negotiations opening offers are going to be lower than what the offerer is offering and the counter is higher than what the offerer is willing to give.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Schilly said:


> Is portland being unreasonable or did Vescey build unreasonable expectation for how little Magloire could be had for?
> 
> As a Portland fan I'll tell you Magloire isn't Worth Collins and a 1st round pick, but he's probably worth more than Collins and a 2nd rounder, which is ok since Vescey being the putz he is didn't bother to check the numbers.
> 
> ...


Collins, Boki and a 2nd rounder for Magloire?

-Petey


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Petey said:


> Collins, Boki and a 2nd rounder for Magloire?
> 
> -Petey


I have no clue who Boki is...Nachbar?


----------



## Dumpy (Jan 6, 2005)

Petey said:


> Collins, Boki and a 2nd rounder for Magloire?
> 
> -Petey


No way. You already are wasting two roster spots on Mile Ilic and Jeff McInnis, plus you have an injured guy (Cliff). You can't afford to trade a two-for-one.


----------



## Dumpy (Jan 6, 2005)

Schilly said:


> I have no clue who Boki is...Nachbar?


yes, the snackster.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Dumpy said:


> No way. You already are wasting two roster spots on Mile Ilic and Jeff McInnis, plus you have an injured guy (Cliff). You can't afford to trade a two-for-one.


If you want to see Boone get minutes... have to trim down the depth. It's not great depth, but they play at the same level.

Plus, Boki has 2 years left on his contract as well.

-Petey


----------



## TheMann (Jul 14, 2006)

We never seem to be able to get a deal done with the Blazers lol. I think if anything we're gonna have to find some sort of a crazy 3 team deal or something to make it work. I wouldnt give up a first rounder for Magloire in next year's draft. Perhaps, the nets could give them a 1st rounder in a future draft though if there's a weaker class coming up.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Good sign about the first rounder. There is some serious talent to be had in this draft. Thornton, Splitter, Hasnbrough, Josh McRoberts. All of these big men could be available around the Nets pick.


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

I pray that Collins gets traded and if we get Magloire then that would be great, he is a huge upgrade over Collins, the man cant even hit a layup.


----------



## NetIncome (Jan 24, 2004)

If the Blazers cant get better than Collins and a second rounder--and I think it will be hard to do--the deal could get back on.

As noted yesterday, how many teams will be willing to trade for a guy making that much money and be willing to give up a first rounder in the deepest draft in years? Sorry, I dont see it. I also think that with so many teams so close to the luxury tax threshhold you will see a lot of what appear to be lopsided trades...just to get under that threshhold. 

In other words, welcome to Rod Thorn's playground.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

NetIncome said:


> If the Blazers cant get better than Collins and a second rounder--and I think it will be hard to do--the deal could get back on.
> 
> As noted yesterday, how many teams will be willing to trade for a guy making that much money and be willing to give up a first rounder in the deepest draft in years? Sorry, I dont see it. I also think that with so many teams so close to the luxury tax threshhold you will see a lot of what appear to be lopsided trades...just to get under that threshhold.
> 
> In other words, welcome to Rod Thorn's playground.


They won't take a 2nd for SAR when that was all they could get...

-Petey


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Petey said:


> They won't take a 2nd for SAR when that was all they could get...
> 
> -Petey




That was actually fired GM John Nash who wouldn't take a second round pick. I don't know what the new regime will take, but I wish people wouldn't lump this front office in with the old one.


----------



## Kidd Karma (Oct 30, 2003)

This is going to be a nice draft, all the HSer's wanting to come out last year, will this year. Hold the 1st pick.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

NetIncome said:


> If the Blazers cant get better than Collins and a second rounder--and I think it will be hard to do--the deal could get back on.
> 
> As noted yesterday, how many teams will be willing to trade for a guy making that much money and be willing to give up a first rounder in the deepest draft in years? Sorry, I dont see it. I also think that with so many teams so close to the luxury tax threshhold you will see a lot of what appear to be lopsided trades...just to get under that threshhold.
> 
> In other words, welcome to Rod Thorn's playground.



What you guys refuse to understand is that Portland would be better off just letting him walk without any compensation rather than take on Collins' contract. All Portland has to do is wait until the trade deadline when some team is desperate for a big man and all of a sudden the deals get better. If they don't then let him play out the year and walk saving the Blazers 8.3 million in salary for the upcoming year. As you mentioned as well, a team trying to get under the cap might make a move for a player like Magloire since he is expiring after the season. Portland has a lot of "Bigs" better than Collins in Przybilla, Randolph, LaFrentz, Aldridge...Heck even Travis Outlaw who is playing the 4 is better than Collins right now. It's not that the deal is so horible, it's that the player being mentioned to come to Portland as part of it is worse than all of the people we already have, and is the single last thing this team needs.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

vince reacted to the the crazy trade rumours on this board with a huge 41 point performance (since then the talk/speculation has died down a little bit)

lets see if collins can respond to these rumours with a strong performance (maybe he can reach double digits in points? or maybe just 6+ rebounds; that would be great, or also one block would be spectacular, or if he could shoot like 50% that would be a nice game too!)


----------



## Fray (Dec 19, 2005)

It sounds like it might be a good deal, but I doubt it will happen.


----------



## Dumpy (Jan 6, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> What you guys refuse to understand is that Portland would be better off just letting him walk without any compensation rather than take on Collins' contract. All Portland has to do is wait until the trade deadline when some team is desperate for a big man and all of a sudden the deals get better. If they don't then let him play out the year and walk saving the Blazers 8.3 million in salary for the upcoming year. As you mentioned as well, a team trying to get under the cap might make a move for a player like Magloire since he is expiring after the season. Portland has a lot of "Bigs" better than Collins in Przybilla, Randolph, LaFrentz, Aldridge...Heck even Travis Outlaw who is playing the 4 is better than Collins right now. It's not that the deal is so horible, it's that the player being mentioned to come to Portland as part of it is worse than all of the people we already have, and is the single last thing this team needs.


well, if Magloire makes around $8 million, then the Blazers will need to take back at least $6.4 million in salary, and they aren't going to be able to acquire a lower-cost expiring contract for a higher-cost one. So, they are going to get a player with multiple years left on his contract. If they acquire a guy with a lower per-season salary, they are unlikely to get a good pick along with it. If, however, they trade Magloire for a player with a multiple-year contract worth $10 million a year, they may be able to get a crappy first-round pick along with it. That's the way I see it, anyway. Anyway, you have to figure out just what their primary goal will be for dealing Magloire, since they won't be able to accomplish all their goals.


----------



## Dumpy (Jan 6, 2005)

NetIncome said:


> If the Blazers cant get better than Collins and a second rounder--and I think it will be hard to do--the deal could get back on.
> 
> As noted yesterday, how many teams will be willing to trade for a guy making that much money and be willing to give up a first rounder in the deepest draft in years? Sorry, I dont see it. I also think that with so many teams so close to the luxury tax threshhold you will see a lot of what appear to be lopsided trades...just to get under that threshhold.
> 
> In other words, welcome to Rod Thorn's playground.


and again, to me the big surprise s that the Nets are thinking about this. It would represent a big sea change. With Cliff out for the forseeable future, your bigs would consist of Krstic, Magloire (0 experience with the Nets), Moore (16 games experience with the Nets), Nachbar (maybe 45 games experience with the Nets), Boone (1 game experience with the Nets), Hassan (about 10 games experience, if you call him a "big"), and Ilic (0 games experience with the Nets). Then, assuming that neither Cliff and Magloire would return next year, and assuming that the Nets don't have enough money available to pursue anything more than a MLE free agent, what will their big situation look like next year? Boone, Moore, Nachbar, Ilic, and Krstic. Yuck. Who knows, maybe they really like Ilic.


----------



## elsaic15 (May 24, 2006)

i doubt vince's performance had anything to do with a stupid article that some moron wrote.


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

holy **** 202 replies!


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

we got him now
this is also funny


----------

